
We Need a Remdesivir Pill. Badly - jennyyang
https://www.acsh.org/news/2020/05/07/we-need-remdesivir-pill-badly-14770
======
daly
No, we don't. I don't think you understand how Remdsivir works. I don't think
you understand that its effects are corrected by the viral error-correcting
enzyme.

Furthermore, I don't think you understand that Remdesivir has shown to be
effective only within 48 hours of exposure. But Covid19 symptoms take 4-5 days
after exposure.

Furthermore, Remdesivir reduces viral load. But there is no known correlation
between viral load and disease severity.

Furthermore, Remdesivir needs injections. It is not effective through the
intestinal path. So, no pill form.

Furthermore, it takes about 8.5 liters of starting material to create a single
injection (about 1ml). So the effort to create injections is huge.

Listen to the experts. Listen to microbe.tv/twiv

